# ادارة الورش



## وضاح الجبري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الخوه المهندسين بمساعدتي في كيفية ادارة الورش من حيث 
كيفية حساب قيمة الانتاج وياليت بحث كامل عن ادارة الورش
منتضر الرد وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## وضاح الجبري (3 يناير 2010)

ياليت اي شي عن ادارة الورش


----------



## وضاح الجبري (9 يناير 2010)

54 مشاهده ولا اي رد


----------

